# Brainstorming...



## RalfHeinz (10. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

heute könnte ich euch mal für ein Brainstorming gebrauchen...vielleicht ist was bei was mit nicht einfällt. Also gebt euch Mühe 

Es gebt um folgende Begriffe:

Lebensraum

Lebenselexir

Wachstum

Leben

Denkt dran auch im weitesten Sinne...egal wie abstrakt. Bin gespannt


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. März 2005)

Nunja, Leben würde ich im Allgemeinen mit Freiheit gleichsetzen. Daraus ergeben sich schon wieder ganz andere Bilder 

Zum Lebenselexir fällt mir spontan Blut, Wasser und Sauerstoff ein.


----------



## Leola13 (11. März 2005)

Hai,

spontan :  Wasser,  Baum,  Blume , Knospe,  "Mikrokosmos"

Ciao Stefan


----------



## fluessig (11. März 2005)

Ich muss an den Biologieunterricht denken, und da kommt:
Biotop 
Ökologische Nische
Kreislauf


----------



## trup4kin (11. März 2005)

Lebensraum
Haus, Stadtpark, Natur im allgemeinen... Wohnung, etc..

Lebenselexir
Bier... Liebesgefühle ^^ (Abstrakt gewünscht? ^^)

Wachstum
Riese, Zwerg -> Gnom, Übergrößen... 

Leben
gelebt haben... Selbstmord.. mord... opfer... frauen meist durch gift.. fällt mir ein da ich darüber gerade mit meinen Kollegen gesprochen hab als wir im Radio gehört haben das in Bremen ne weibliche verbrannte Leiche gefunden wurde.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
tR00Pak!n :suspekt:


----------



## RalfHeinz (11. März 2005)

Schonmal schönes feedback... denkt aber vielleicht auch an weiter wie z.b. nicht Lebensraum sonder Wüste (als feindlicher Lebensraum)...

sowas in der Art...


----------



## rampage (14. März 2005)

Jungbrunnen fällt mir spontan zu den Begriffen ein


----------



## Digg-R- (14. März 2005)

Lebensraum: Begrenzung,Einschränkung
Lebenselexir: Literatur, Liebe 
Wachstum: Wurzel, Höhe, Kontinuität
Leben: Indivdualität, Arbeiten


----------

